# Rohloff in 14’’ Fat Back Alu Rocker Frame?



## véloneige (Nov 26, 2012)

*Rohloff in 16'' Pugs, mounting hardware?*

All: I did the impossible and have got a used 16'' Pugs as well as a used Rohloff.

I have Studded Dillingers on the way via the mail, am looking at racks front and rear, then some locally-made sheet metal fenders, kickstand, etc.

In my small, extremely isolated subartic town, I have to get all of the parts brought in by mail, preferably no later than Feb., as the bike mech's get overrun once we get some sort of a thaw, even though May is still late winter here.

I have a pretty complete parts set for the Rohloff, including an anti-torque arm, beaded German cable housings, regular cable+housings and a shifter, manual.

Am I missing anything in terms of parts to mount the Rohloff in the Pugs frame?

So, do I need Tugnuts to mount the Rohloff on a Pugsley? Is there any other hardware that I need?


----------



## véloneige (Nov 26, 2012)

*Rohloff 16in used Pugs, Dillingers....*













Ended up using 2 Atomlabs tug nuts, theft-repellent skewers, theft repellant (ugly!) corrugated plastic drainage pipe fenders, can't paint it until it gets warmer, but it will be flat black rustproof paint due to gravel laid on top of packed snow for traction....


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

THe bike is great, the fenders hideous. You should un-ulglify it by ditching the fenders.

How far north do you live?

Drew


----------



## véloneige (Nov 26, 2012)

60degrees 43min N
136.03'W 

Bear in mind that it is a winter commuter bike!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That is far north, and friggin cold in the winter. I'm a pu$$y and live in southern Ontario, however my wife lived in Grande Prairie, and she knows that cold.

I'm only razzing you about your fenders because you've got a good pile of change into that machine, combined with an inelegant fender set up that doesn't do the bike justice.

If you come accross a pair of mtorcycle front fenders from a trials bike you'd be golden, however that sounds like an impossibility due to your isolation.

Do you carry a gun for bears?


----------



## DankYou (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to counter-Razz you on your fenders, & if you switch them out, I'd be interested in purchasing them. 

Do you carry cakes/cupcakes as seen in your cupcake holder in the very first pic you posted ?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a cupcake holder isn't it?

Manybe so the bears go after them instead of the rider?


----------



## véloneige (Nov 26, 2012)

OC bear spray is much easier to carry around that a gun + easier to use...the plastic container on the front is an ex-deli box to sort spare parts for the bike into, motorcycle trials fenders would take 2 for each wheel to get the same coverage, would have to be mail-ordered in+cludged together somehow=same ugly.

Biked up to Fraser's shack on Squatter's Row, an unserviced road, for dinner Sunday night, gray water-covered ice and slush in places slush+ice water was 10cm deep, so glad for the ugly full coverage fenders!


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

HE HAS THE PRECIOUSSSSSSS... (nice bike!!)


----------

